# Tv hypson de 29" bloqueado



## osotronico (Jul 4, 2013)

Buen dia amigos del foro, les hago una pregunta, tengo un tv de 29" marca HYPSON modelo: 29HTV-B016, al encenderlo me aparece el simbolo de una llave en el extremo superior de la pantalla y no me permite ingresar ninguna funcion (el control remoto que tiene es un universal, el original no lo tenia). Mi pregunta es, que debo hacer en ese caso? hay que cambiar la memoria o se puede reprogramar de alguna forma? he buscado info en la web sobre ese televisor y no figura nada. Les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 4, 2013)

se puede re-programar la memoria ,
ponyprog y el grabador aqui 
http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
para la interface este es el mas sencillo y practico 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/eeprom.htm

y lo mas importante, te dejo los datos de la eeprom para que lo grabes,
descomprime el archivo y te queda un archivo con la extencion .*e2p *
ese es el archivo


----------



## dantonio (Jul 4, 2013)

Ese aparato emplea el chasis  HE828A. 
Para intentar desbloquearlo desde el control remoto original mantener pulsada la tecla DISPLAY 
por unos 5 segundos. Otra alternativa es pulsar la tecla lock desde el control remoto, si éste la trae.
Comenta el resultado.
Saludos.


----------



## osotronico (Jul 4, 2013)

muchas gracias por el dato "el-rey-julien".
muchas gracias a ti tambien"dantonio" ese dato que me das es muy bueno, lo malo es que el tele no tiene el remoto original, solo tiene un universal (el cual solo tiene las funciones de ch+, ch-, vol+, vol- y enc), las demas funciones que trae el remoto universal no son compatibles con ese tele.


----------

